# Snowboarding Camcorder?



## nitroboarder22 (Apr 16, 2008)

i just ordered the canon hf s100 but with a $1000 price tag it might be more than you want its supposed to be an incredible camera though. 

if your looking for something cheaper and dont need an HD camcorder really any hard disk drive (HDD) or flash memory (records to memory cards) camcorder will do 

I also had a hitachi HDD/DVD camera and that was around $350. Its a little bit of a pain to get it to import into a mac but it was good enough for me to use it for 2 years. And i never had a problem with it. 
but if your planning on editing your footage on the computer don't get a camcorder that records to minin DVD's. like i said before hard drive and flash memory camcorders are usually the best for editing with.

i have been filming mostly snowboarding for a while 
heres my youtube channel if you want to see what i have done ( all those videos were shot with my hitachi HDD/DVD camera)
YouTube - wakebrdwnder30's Channel


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2009)

rent a helmet cam at the mountain. you can rent like 10 times instead of buying one and it doens't matter if it breaks. advneture eye rents the pov, emotioncam.com rents the ContourHD which I think is by far the best camera out there. it's HD. or at least you can try the camera before you buy it. 
I own the contour for biking and surfing, but for boarding I still rent it cuz I dont' want to wreck mine.


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

i use a canon hv30 and the quality is sick. can get them at around 500 dollars used now. i may be selling mine soon as i need to upgrade to a professional cam for college

heres some clips

YouTube - HV30 skateboarding Test


----------



## nitroboarder22 (Apr 16, 2008)

i got my hf s100 which is i think very similar to the hv30 in terms of video quality its just newer and i love it. $1000 might be a little over priced though


----------

